# What to do with White Reflector?



## PiranhaStein (Feb 10, 2006)

I was thinking of getting some silver spray paint to help increase the diffusion of light in the tank. Let me know if anyone has any ideas besides replacing the hood. 

Thanks,

Kam


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

White is the better than silver for reflection purposes. 

-John N.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I used silver once on my diy hood. It dulled within a few months to a silver gray haze, probably due to the light and heat. Replaced it with a high gloss ultra white finish and it helped a lot more. After a few months of still not being completely happy with it I installed a sheet of polished aluminum and it helped so much.
IMO it you want to use paint go High Gloss White, but I would recommend a mirrored surface similar to what I used.


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

Use it like it is.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Reflection is extreamly important IMO. If I were you I would simply order a few reflectors from AHSupply. they got the best.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Feb 10, 2006)

What do you guys think about the bulbs with the reflector built in, that's an option i'm looking at. it's a 24" bulb I want something around 65k and 30 watt but I can't find anything I know somewhere between 2-4watts per gallon, it just doesn't seem possible with a 29 gallon 24" florescent light.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

if you can go to compact florescent lights, they can get the wpg your looking for. I know some people will boo me for this but the Odyssea light are really inexpensive. I have had no trouble with mine and for a 24" tank, you can get a 65W Unistrip (2.25 WPG) for around $30 + ship or a 130W Dual (4.5WPG) for around $55 + ship. You can find these lights on ebay or aquatraders.com (IME don't expect any customer service from aquatraders.com) This could take care of all your problems because it will already come with a reflector. Some people do not like the bulbs and do recommend changing them, but IMO this would get you the lighting you want and the new bulbs could follow later.

I you want the DIY route just do the same but DIY. you should be able to get the ballast and sockets for PC bulbs from a lighting or electrical store and again for a 24" long tank a 65W bulb will fit.

In short, IMO it beats trying to load the tank with a bunch of 30 watt tubes


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

For my 29 gallon I ordered two 55 watt AH Supply kits. I will install them staggered, so each end of the tank gets light. The 29 gallon is 30 inches long, virtually impossible to find a bulb that covers the whole length. Another option I liked was a single AHS 55 watt with a AHS 13 watt at each end, staggered, of course, since the total length is more than 30 inch. I only rejected that because I would have needed 3 ballasts and I don't want that much attached to the back of the hood.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Feb 10, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> For my 29 gallon I ordered two 55 watt AH Supply kits. I will install them staggered, so each end of the tank gets light. The 29 gallon is 30 inches long, virtually impossible to find a bulb that covers the whole length. Another option I liked was a single AHS 55 watt with a AHS 13 watt at each end, staggered, of course, since the total length is more than 30 inch. I only rejected that because I would have needed 3 ballasts and I don't want that much attached to the back of the hood.


What did the final cost of this setup come to? Sounds like a very solid setup. And thank you for the compact light ideas. I was on Big Al's online and there were many lights around 6-14 dollars will these be alright. I can give some specifics if need be, could I get away with a good bulb for some amazon sword and maybe low light/slow growth plants.:brick:

Thanks again guys.

I just don't want to go over the top on this tank because i'm upgrading to a 125 or a 200 gallon setup. I will need all my deniro for that setup because it won't be cheap to setup something that big not using anything from a previous tank.

Looks like Ah supply is the place to get everything from.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

If you're only going to be doing Swords/ low light plants then you don't need too much as far as light goes. You can grow a lot more than you think in low light, take it from someone who's got a whopping .75 wpg on his main tank. I suggest taking a trip to home depot and picking up a couple of regular light sockets, and grab a pack of spiral self-ballasted CF bulbs (they are the twisty bulbs). Due the design of the bulb, they will be fairly less efficient, but they are VERY cheap ($10 can get you a pair of 20W bulbs). AHsupply is pretty much the best as far as lighting goes (except for the Teklights, a.k.a. Overkill), but may be more than you need for your tank.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

My two AH Supply 55 watt light kits cost me $113. And, I got them about 3 days after placing the order. I'm still waiting to install them, until I can lift the canopy off the tank. I had carpal tunnel surgery on my right wrist, which limits my lifting for a few more weeks.


----------

